# Summer's day Lots of pics



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Mirrie, I so love this goat!








Now I REALLY love this goat, my hubby Paul








Mean Missus Saucy takes on Little Blitz








I think "Mommy" is pregnant 








Mu will sing us a song

And that's all for our sunny summer day.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! I love the last picture!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Hehe, "Mommy" does look slightly pregnant there! :laugh:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice family!! Love it!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> Hehe, "Mommy" does look slightly pregnant there! :laugh:


Ah, yup, she's waddling!! When she lays down she takes up half the pen :ROFL:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wonderful photos! Loks like it was a wonderful day!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Taking pic's of their beautiful expressive faces is my favorite. I'm still working on how to get that great action shot.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Cute goaties


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You sure have some beautiful goats!!! Love the pic of your hubs too :slapfloor:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Love your pictures, everyone looks so happy-even your hubby


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I am so lucky to have the hubby I do. He is always sweet loving and happy. Even after 7 years together!! :greengrin: (It only took me 50 years to find him) :thumb:


----------

